# Just for fun..



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wanted to start a thread! 
What well-known/famous photographer do you guys look up to? 
What do you like about he/she?


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mine is Ansel Adams. Even though he passed I love his photographs.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 25, 2012)

Ansel Adams and Edward S. Curtis both passed away quite some time back.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 25, 2012)

Henri Cartier-Bresson and Steve McCurry


----------



## Arpith (Dec 25, 2012)

Well... it's a tricky question for me. I like a lot of photographers, their different styles and photos. Hmm.... I should remember a guy named Ben. He's a wedding photographer and his photos amaze me. When it comes to Wildlife Photography, I love Frans Lanting's photos, there's so much depth in his photos that blows my mind away.Oh yeah he's NGC's Photographer so there's no doubt about that


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2012)

August Sander is one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 25, 2012)

gw2424 said:
			
		

> Henri Cartier-Bresson and Steve McCurry



Nice!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 25, 2012)

Arpith said:
			
		

> Well... it's a tricky question for me. I like a lot of photographers, their different styles and photos. Hmm.... I should remember a guy named Ben. He's a wedding photographer and his photos amaze me. When it comes to Wildlife Photography, I love Frans Lanting's photos, there's so much depth in his photos that blows my mind away.Oh yeah he's NGC's Photographer so there's no doubt about that



It's hard for a lot of people to answer I bet! So many great photographers out there! It amazes me.


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 26, 2012)

Google and Flickr,500px

love the pics I see there,makes me wonder


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ian Pettigrew, especially his street portraiture!

2012_Portrait_Project - a set on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 26, 2012)

Annie Leibovitz. All of her work is pretty amazing, but you can really see the attention to and mastery of light in her B&W portraits.


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 26, 2012)

I like Joe McNally.  Not only his photos but his outlook on photography.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 26, 2012)

SUE MOTHER-LOVIN' BRYCE!!!!!!!!!!!

www.inbedwithsue.com


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## e.rose (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry that last link was to her blog I think? Her site is: http://suebryce.com/


----------



## Mully (Dec 26, 2012)

My good friend Philip Porcella ... Philip Porcella Photographer


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2012)

I like what I have seen of Joe McNally. But I have been looking at a lot of Scott Kelby's photos and video's lately. Also, I like the work I have seen from Bambie Cantrell too.

Most of the people I like presently have been because of the video's from creativelive.com.


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 26, 2012)

Walker Evans for his eye on Americana.

Ansel Adams for his technical mastery and stunning landscapes.

David LaChappele for his creativity and massive investment in sets, props and wardrobe for that "one shot".

Diane Arbus for dragging stuff that's kept safely outside back into the room... and making it unavoidable.

Phiippe Halsman - for bringing a Daliesque style to photography (at a  time when the technical aspects of those shots was still a daunting  challenge all it's own)

Geddes and Wegman for showing its possible to (keep caring enough to) keep selling the cliche with increasing technical mastery and commitment... without going all Van Gogh on yourself.


----------

